# pranks played on newlyweds?



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

had a nephew get married last weekend. a few of us (aunt, uncle, several cousins of the groom) played a few pranks on the newlyweds. nothing dangerous or damaging. they got back home today, and had a good laugh, at least for what they've found so far. some they probably haven't noticed yet. (eg, we swapped the dvd's so the case and the disc inside don't match, which they won't notice until they try to watch a movie. also the bride has a shoe collection, so the shoes were mixed up so she'll have to hunt to get a matching pair.) we did some nice things too, like leaving rose petals on the bed.

anyone have any interesting stories about pranks you played on newlyweds? Or pranks that were played on you at your wedding? 

--sgl


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't think those types of things are funny. That's just me.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

When my sister got married many years ago, we were decorating the car, shoes and cans and Just Married. An old, and I mean real old, lady came walking by, stooped over with a walker. She told us to put some fish in the hubcaps, it will smell for months and be impossible to find. We thanked her for the suggestion and she walked off.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

Years ago when my uncle got married, his brothers removed his license plate, put it in the glove compartment and then reported the car stolen. He and his bride were detained for a short time in Texas until the cops figured out what was really happening.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

When my mom made up the bed for my sister on her wedding night, she put potato chips under the fitted sheet. I went to ther Cape for my wedding night!!


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

What a shame. You folks have forgotton the Chivareix (spelling approx.). You wait until the lights go out in the bedroom, give them about 5 minutes and then circle the house banging pots and blowing horns until the newlyweds come out to drink whiskey with you. I'm old enough that I still remember that happening. That was before newlyweds started bringing a shotgun with them.


----------



## Chickadeedee (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess that's not a custom around here. Personally I'm not a practical joker and don't want any played on myself.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don't think those types of things are funny. That's just me.


Me neither.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

brosil said:


> What a shame. You folks have forgotton the Chivareix (spelling approx.). You wait until the lights go out in the bedroom, give them about 5 minutes and then circle the house banging pots and blowing horns until the newlyweds come out to drink whiskey with you. I'm old enough that I still remember that happening. That was before newlyweds started bringing a shotgun with them.


Wow! That has been a lot of Years Ago, though.
They hauled a Cousin & his Bride around on a manure spreader, loaded with a couple crates of Geese, with an old crank-siren and the tractor cross=wired to PoP once in awhile.
Good Fun.

I've helped jack up the back wheels of a car or two, so the bride & groom would have a hard time running off too early from the Dance......
Innocent Fun years ago........Now, It'd be Trouble.
Different times.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

While my husband and I were out in Yellowstone getting married and honeymooning at the same time, when we got home, I was darn right fight to be tied. A girl that I wasn't getting along with anymore (which my father didn't know) asked my dad for our house key to play a joke on us. They absolutly trashed our house. Our pool table was dismantled and swapped around with the kitchen table, they jabbed a pool stick through the new ceiling panels in that room as well, our clothing drawers were all messed up and clothes hidden all over the house, kitchen cupboards were all messed up. Our desk drawers were rearranged. It was just awful. My dad felt pretty bad. Said girl thought it was hilarious, but told us if we went into their home when she got married 3 months later she'd have us arrested. What I would have liked to do.....


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

When my aunt and uncle got married they were awoken on their wedding night to the fire alarm going off at their hotel. They assumed it was a joke until the fire trucks started to arrive, then they joined the rest of the guests out on the lawn (aunt had on rather sexy lingerie under her raincoat) until the fire in the kitchen was under control.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I was upset that my MIL cleaned the apartment and arranged our gifts. I felt violated that she had been in there going through my things.

If she (or anyone else) had destroyed my rose bush or my bed it would not have been pretty.

Beth


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

When my parents got married their house got trashed while they were at the reception. They had to catch an early morning flight and wanted to get in some sleep. Hard to do when you bed is full of corn flakes, there is shaving cream all over and I guess the house was just a mess. My mom bawled and bawled. My Dad said he forgot something at the reception and wanted to go back. He told my mom to wait in the car and he went in and tore everyone a new one. I guess he ranted, raved and screamed so much that people still talk about how he ruined his own wedding. My mom knew nothing about it until she got home from her honeymoon 2 weeks later. That was the first time she found out he had a wicked temper. (they didn't date for long before they got married!).

Either way, my mom DID NOT find it funny. I wouldn't do that to someone.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I played a prank on two newlywed friends over 25 years ago by lifting the toilet seat and wrapping cling wrap over the toilet and then putting the lid back down. We also short-sheeted their bed, by remaking it with the sheet only half-way up.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

bgraham said:


> I was upset that my MIL cleaned the apartment and arranged our gifts. I felt violated that she had been in there going through my things.
> 
> If she (or anyone else) had destroyed my rose bush or my bed it would not have been pretty.
> 
> Beth


Did your MIL OPEN your gifts?? I heard a story on a board once (could have been you?? ) where a couple was going to open their gifts when they got home from their honeymoon and someone had OPENED them all and put them away!!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

firegirl969 said:


> I played a prank on two newlywed friends over 25 years ago by lifting the toilet seat and wrapping cling wrap over the toilet and then putting the lid back down. We also short-sheeted their bed, by remaking it with the sheet only half-way up.


See...I think something like that is fine. Something harmless that doesn't involve cleaning or replacing.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

> Did your MIL OPEN your gifts?? I heard a story on a board once (could have been you?? ) where a couple was going to open their gifts when they got home from their honeymoon and someone had OPENED them all and put them away!!


Honestly I don't remember the specifics. lol. I think my 'Gift' from God is that things that upset me don't stay with me long. --Which is truly a gift.  I cannot stay mad or hold a grudge and tend to forget the details of why I was mad in the first place.

I remember that we had opened a couple of them before we left but when we got back they had all been moved, boxes and paper thrown away. I remember wondering how on earth I was going to send out Thank you cards. I think everyone got a "Thank you so much for the lovely gift!" lol


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

What happened to havin a lil sense of humor? When I was a youngster anyone who got married knew they better watch every step coz folks were going to play pranks on them. Shortsheeting the bed, cracker crumbs, cornflakes and the like. Thats was the whole purpose of the best man. He was supposed to be the one on guard, making sure the pransters got the wrong hotel room, wrong vehicle and such so the happy couple could slip away "IF" they were lucky! One of my favorites was to switch the coil wire with one of the spark plug wires at the distributor cap, the old motor would almost run, hittin on that one cylinder, but no way would it fire up! I recall an incident where the get away car had been parked a bit too close to a hot fence. There was some fence wire coiled up on the side of barn nearby which someone took down, and ran from the bumper of the car over to the fence. When the groom grabbed the door handle he let out quite a beller, went around and kicked the wire loose from the bumper. He mite shoulda turned the fence off first, cos that wire came loose from the bumper and wrapped around his ankle. I believe thats where disco got started, he was hoppin around out in the yard, jumpin up and down like kangaroo with its feet on fire.  I was standing fairly close to the fence box and unplugged it for him or he might still be dancing around out there.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> uhm, have you ever tried to, I mean "use" a saran wrapped toilet ?!?!?!? - take my word for it, there's gonna be some cleanup involved.


That would be messy fer sure, can you just imagine what the lil jerks could do with crazy glue?!?!?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

After reading some of these posts, I don't blame people for eloping!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Ah yes, the Chivaree! When I married my first husband we were very young (17 and 19) and very broke. We hadn't planned on having a honeymoon. However, my aunt slipped us $50 at the wedding and told us to go to a hotel somewhere for our honeymoon. So we did...we went out of town, had a great seafood dinner and a night in a hotel. 

LOL...the joke was on my brother, BIL and their friends when they showed up for a Chivaree and no one was home!


----------



## granny64 (Sep 11, 2008)

My sister and her husband hung old ragged underwear stained in the arm pits and in the crotch with coffee on my brothers clothesline when they were gone on vacation. It hung out there for a week in the nice neighborhood they had just moved into...LOL


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

granny64 said:


> My sister and her husband hung old ragged underwear stained in the arm pits and in the crotch with coffee on my brothers clothesline when they were gone on vacation. It hung out there for a week in the nice neighborhood they had just moved into...LOL


Now that's funny!!!!!!! What a great idea!! lol!


----------



## godsgapeach (Jan 1, 2009)

I didn't have a hand in this and only heard about it afterward, but some friends got married in WAAY South Georgia--below the gnat line, in July. Needless to say it was HOT! They were to leave the wedding in the groom's mom's car. They got a ways down the road and found that someone had poured sardine juice on the breather of the car. That stink was blasting them in the face. UGH! Not funny at all!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don't think those types of things are funny. That's just me.


Why would you do this to a friend?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

granny64 said:


> My sister and her husband hung old ragged underwear stained in the arm pits and in the crotch with coffee on my brothers clothesline when they were gone on vacation. It hung out there for a week in the nice neighborhood they had just moved into...LOL


I love it! 

When my best friend's son got married, the couple left their honeymoon luggage at her house. We sat there the night before the wedding and sewed the flies closed on the groom's underwear. Best Friend made great big stitches that were easy to undo. I took my time with tiny invisible single stitches.

Long ago when my God Parents got married, my dad and uncle put limburgher cheese in the heater core of their car. The never found it and sold the car real cheap. My dad waited a couple of years before telling them and they thought it was funny.


----------



## fastbackpony (Aug 30, 2006)

As I was walking to the car with my groom, my nephew wanted to give me one last hug - He was holding a coffee cup of birdseed, and as he hugged me he pulled the back of my dress open and dumped it in ! ! Didn't hurt us a bit - we laughed and laughed, and vacuumed the car many times over our honeymoon week ! ! The housekeepers at the hotel probably wondered ? ? birdseed ? ?


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Birdseed -- yeah, that's what they did to us, they SEEDED us.  You know how, when you leave the church people throw rice or birdseed ('cause rice isn't good for birds, they say)? Well our best man/matron of honor made sure everyone had seed - LOTS of seed. BUCKETS of seed. Yikes. 

We started out the door to the car, smiling, thanking everyone...got a few handfuls of seed tossed out way. Nice, I thought. It kept coming. And coming. DH opened his mouth to tell them to knock it off and got a MOUTHFUL of seed. As he spit it out, three of our friends dashed up with big cups full of the stuff and just dumped it all over us! 

Needless to say, it got all over the inside of the car. I tried to get most of it out of my dress but all night at the reception I was picking seed out of my hair, my underwear, etc. 

It's intended as a fertility symbol, right? Amazing that we only have two kids.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

edayna said:


> Birdseed -- yeah, that's what they did to us, they SEEDED us.  You know how, when you leave the church people throw rice or birdseed ('cause rice isn't good for birds, they say)? Well our best man/matron of honor made sure everyone had seed - LOTS of seed. BUCKETS of seed. Yikes.
> 
> We started out the door to the car, smiling, thanking everyone...got a few handfuls of seed tossed out way. Nice, I thought. It kept coming. And coming. DH opened his mouth to tell them to knock it off and got a MOUTHFUL of seed. As he spit it out, three of our friends dashed up with big cups full of the stuff and just dumped it all over us!
> 
> ...


Thats the problem with modern educational systems today, nobody seems to learn what really counts! Storks are NOT seed eaters by nature, they prefer lil fish! Now, had everyone known that fact and thrown sardines at you.............


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I attended my aunt's wedding, when I was on active duty. I had just busted my foot and couldn't get around very well. I gave my cousin a $10.00 bill and asked her to pick up a bag of rice to throw at the newlyweds.

Cousin got me the tiniest bag of rice I had ever seen, and spent the rest of my dough on shaving cream, which she used to decorate the car. I didn't know what she had done until after the fact. 

The shaving cream changed the color of the paint wherever it was used, and the car from that point forward had "Just Married" and other marks on it. A couple of years later I heard for the first time that the shaving cream had destroyed the paint job, and I heard it as my aunt and her hubby were accusing me of ruining their car! Seems my cousin decided to blame me for the damage! I told them the truth, and they said I was lying, and that my cousin would NEVER lie to them. Other cousins that were there also told my Aunt that my cousin did it, but she thought they were lying too.

Aunt's husband threatened to ruin my car when I got married. They weren't invited to my wedding, but came anyway. We hired guards to protect my car at my wedding and reception. Fortunately, the guards did a good job and my car didn't suffer any damage.

My Aunt still blames me nearly 30 years later, and we don't speak. My cousin has never admitted what she did, and she and My aunt still get along just fine.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> I attended my aunt's wedding, when I was on active duty. I had just busted my foot and couldn't get around very well. I gave my cousin a $10.00 bill and asked her to pick up a bag of rice to throw at the newlyweds.
> 
> Cousin got me the tiniest bag of rice I had ever seen, and spent the rest of my dough on shaving cream, which she used to decorate the car. I didn't know what she had done until after the fact.
> 
> ...


You are aware that yer not dealing with paint and shaving cream issues here arent you? You are up the proverbial creek simply because some folks are liars and other folks are fools who will believe them. Two entirely different things.


----------



## The Monkey Mama (Mar 30, 2008)

I think it is really horrible to do things like this to people. It ruins what should be a very special, wonderful day - the start of what will hopefully be their happy lives together. 

I don't think it is funny at all - it is mean.

Kelly


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The Monkey Mama said:


> I think it is really horrible to do things like this to people. It ruins what should be a very special, wonderful day - the start of what will hopefully be their happy lives together.
> 
> I don't think it is funny at all - it is mean.
> 
> Kelly


I agree.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Look, young married people just starting out are going to have SO MUCH trouble anyhow in the next few years, I figure we should make their lives as easy as possible over the few days leading up to - and out of - the marriage ceremony.

Today, I would take any of the things referenced in the above posts relatively well, but I would desire that they NOT be done. When I was a newlywed, some of the things done would have resulted in bodily harm and a night in jail (at least) for me.

R


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Back in the early 70s, two of my classmates married in NY state and apparently there was a local custom there where the groomsmen "kidnap" the bride. She wasn't from that area and was traumatized by it.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I've given this a lot of thought since the original post. I don't really care for practical jokes, however, I would probably have laughed at some of the things done such as switching movies to the wrong cases or things that wouldn't harm someone or embarrass them. That's in good fun. Damaging property, not fun.

I think if people are going to do any of this, it's a good idea to know whether the recipients of the jokes will find them fun. If not, don't do it.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I coming in a little late here but in 1971 my next door neighbors were newly weds trying to live on an enlisted mans pay.
Their family and friends bought them case lots of canned food, soaked off the labels and switched them around in the cardboard boxes. 
They couldn't afford NOT to eat them, but they allowed as how dinnertime was "an adventure" for many months.They opened 3 cans at random every night.
Opening 3 cans of fruit cocktail for dinner...well...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Grandmotherbear said:


> I coming in a little late here but in 1971 my next door neighbors were newly weds trying to live on an enlisted mans pay.
> Their family and friends bought them case lots of canned food, soaked off the labels and switched them around in the cardboard boxes.
> They couldn't afford NOT to eat them, but they allowed as how dinnertime was "an adventure" for many months.They opened 3 cans at random every night.
> Opening 3 cans of fruit cocktail for dinner...well...


LOL that reminds of of teh Green Acres episode in which Lisa took all the labels off the cans because they looked neater in the cubbard that way. But then she didn't know what she was serving for supper.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

The worst thing I ever did was make my best friend an hour late for his wedding . 3 moths later he was asking me why I hadnt knocked him out and kept him from going at all .

no one messed with our car or our home .
on the way to the reception I buried the truck to the frame in our yard (which is where we had the reception) 

My cousin fooled the pranksters by driving his old beater instead of his nice buick. someone was unfortunate enough to drive the same model buick and it got decorated causing much drama . and forcing a number of guests to miss the evening as they were busy cleaning the hay out of the car . 
seems it was much more fun stuffing it full of hay than detailing it afterwards.

Not at a wedding but I have been guilty of helping shrink wrap a few co-workers cars


----------



## knight88 (Nov 17, 2006)

Years and years ago, a young friend got married and they returned home to find the house FILLED with inflated condoms. He laughed, the bride had 3 kinds of fits. That joke took 4 military guys a whole day to set up...


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

do pranks have to be for weddings ?
one simple one is to write a message with a soapy finger on a mirror , when the victim showers and the mirror fogs the message shows up clear.
You can also paint a face on the end of a hall way with clear glow in the dark paint. 
In college there was a girl I ran around with who had a habit of going home pretty toasted . we once turned her entire living room upside down attaching the sofa tables and everything to the ceiling. she was convinced she had floated to the ceiling and couldnt get down . she still jokes about the night she fell up .
same girl had a very unreliable car seems when ever shed get drunk the battery would suddenly be dead (it was much easier than trying to take her keys )


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

When my Sister and Brother in Law got married.Bunch of Guys went over to their place.Brother in Law goes to the door with nothing but a Blanket wrapped around him.The Guys grab him and take him out in the middle of no where and dumped him.

Who comes by but the Pastor that married them.My Brother in Law opens up the Blanket says Hey Preacher look what they did to me.

big rockpile


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I was SO upset,8 years ago on Tuesday,when no one "decorated" our car after our wedding w/ the write-on "Just Married" & the cans tied to the car. No one even threw rice/birdseed!! :lookout:
It's always been the custom 'round here,& I've done it to many couples. I was really expecting it after our wedding,& felt gypped,I guess. 

I remember an old episode of The Waltons when a Chivaree didn't go so well ....Now THAT kind would really freak me out!!! :grit:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

big rockpile said:


> When my Sister and Brother in Law got married.Bunch of Guys went over to their place.Brother in Law goes to the door with nothing but a Blanket wrapped around him.The Guys grab him and take him out in the middle of no where and dumped him.
> 
> Who comes by but the Pastor that married them.My Brother in Law opens up the Blanket says Hey Preacher look what they did to me.
> 
> big rockpile


LOL rockpile, I was expecting a wilder story than that one from you.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Grandmother Bear:

When I lived on a sail boat, a rogue wave washed over the boat and gushed through the front hatch and cockpit. All the canned good lables were washed off and we, too, had the joy of never knowing what might be for dinner. I must say it gave me handy skills now that I often have to make dinner just from pantry items.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

brosil said:


> What a shame. You folks have forgotton the Chivareix (spelling approx.). You wait until the lights go out in the bedroom, give them about 5 minutes and then circle the house banging pots and blowing horns until the newlyweds come out to drink whiskey with you. I'm old enough that I still remember that happening. That was before newlyweds started bringing a shotgun with them.


DH and I got married in October and my Grandmother kept threatening a Chivaree!! Fortunately she refrained!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I agree with the others who said they just don't think these mean-spirited pranks are funny. To damage the paint finish on a car, to prevent people from using the toilet properly, to put thorns in a bed that results in ripped bedding -- these things just aren't funny or nice.

What I've heard about the shivaree is that after the newlyweds are supposedly in bed, some of their friends and neighbors creep around the house or apartment and "serenade" them -- maybe by banging pots and pans. Then the bridegroom is expected to go out and give them some money or a bottle of liquor to go away. 

I guess it would be okay to tie old worn-out shoes or empty tin cans to the rear axle. That doesn't damage anything. But come to think of it, when the bridegroom gets out to cut off the shoes or cans, he'll mess up his clothes by lying on the street to get at the shoes/tin cans. Why can't everyone just throw rice or birdseed and be happy about it?


----------



## Sweet Tator (Apr 6, 2009)

Common Tator said:


> I My Aunt still blames me nearly 30 years later, and we don't speak. My cousin has never admitted what she did, and she and My aunt still get along just fine.


I have a similar story. My husband and I loaned our car to our son for his wedding, and his bride's brother sprayed shaving cream and some other unknown substance all over our car, and in the locks. The finish was ruined, and the locks never worked after that. We found no humor in this at all. The guy was a real jerk. He used to think it was funny to throw a log on his mom's chest when she would lay sleeping on the couch. It's a miracle he didn't kill her. She would wake up screaming in pain. People soon learned to be on their guard around him, because under the guise of "practical jokes" he did some absolutely rotten and dangerous things. The only thing that put a stop to his vicious tricks was when he started having heart attacks. Now he lives a sad life with practically no friends, full of fear of setting off another heart attack, and a divorce under his belt. I wonder if he still thinks he was funny?:bash:


----------

